# AUDI TT QUATTRO SPORT GYEON DETAIL VIDEO



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

Here's one that should appeal to you lot!

A rare mk1 Audi TT Quattro Sport booked in for a two stage machine polish and Gyeon MOHS Q2 coating. Interior vacuumed throughout, floor mats wet vacced, Chemical Guys Inner Clean for dash and panels.

Wheels, tyres, exhaust tips and exterior glass - Gyeon products.

Gtechniq C4 for plastic scuttle panel to restore lustre. Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303.

Be sure to check the video out!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice job as per usual, that does look pukka.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like a top job 8) not a fan of the rear lights


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunning as always 8)


----------

